# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  تاریخ شمسی برای yii2

## MRmoon

با سلام.

برای yii2 یه تاریخ شمسی نوشتم.(yii2 هنوز ریلیز نشده)

متونید استفاده کنید.

آدرس در گیت هاب:

https://github.com/mohammad-mahdy/yii2-jdate/

قصد دارم datepicker و تقویم هم بهش اضافه کنم.

----------


## MRmoon

درود.

دوستان آپدیتش کردم و دیت پیکر رو به اون ضاافه کردم.

خوشحال میشم اگه کسی در حال تست yii2 هست ای نرو هم تست کنه.

*محمد.*

----------


## salehforum

ممنون واقعا خسته نباشی

----------


## مهرداد سیف زاده

خیلی کار مفیدی انجام دادید
البته datapicker یک فانکشنی داره که به کاربر تاریخ شمسی رو نشون میده ولی برای دریافت مقدار برای برنامه نویس unix time میده. من اینو توی یکی از پروژه ها اضافه کرده بودم. البته jdate هم کارکردش روی unix time بهتر هست. اگر بتونی این فانکشنو در بیاری و جزو option ها درست کنید که مثلا unixTime=true بود اون وقت تاریخ انتخاب شده رو به unix time بده

----------


## ParisaKiani

> درود.
> 
> دوستان آپدیتش کردم و دیت پیکر رو به اون ضاافه کردم.
> 
> خوشحال میشم اگه کسی در حال تست yii2 هست ای نرو هم تست کنه.
> 
> *محمد.*



این تقویم میشه بدون کامپوزر نیز نصب کرد ؟؟

اگه نمیشه لطفا راهنماییم کنید با کامپوزر نصبش کنم 

ممنون

----------


## A.ardalan far

من برای yii2 چندتا extension مربوط به تاریخ و دیت پیکر گه دوستان نوشته بودن رو دیدن میخاستم بدونم کدومش بهتره؟
نظرتون در مورد ذخیره datatime به صورت تایم استمپ چیه؟؟

----------


## blue.web9

ببخشید داخل yii 1 هم میشه استفاده کرد ؟

----------


## seyedmiladhashemi

> خیلی کار مفیدی انجام دادید
> البته datapicker یک فانکشنی داره که به کاربر تاریخ شمسی رو نشون میده ولی برای دریافت مقدار برای برنامه نویس unix time میده. من اینو توی یکی از پروژه ها اضافه کرده بودم. البته jdate هم کارکردش روی unix time بهتر هست. اگر بتونی این فانکشنو در بیاری و جزو option ها درست کنید که مثلا unixTime=true بود اون وقت تاریخ انتخاب شده رو به unix time بده



استاد می توانید راهنمایی کنید که اسم این فانکشن چی هست هرچقدر جست وجو میکنم پیدا نمیکنم!

----------

